# 3 year old mini donkey jack aggression



## Mulefeather

Geld him, geld him, GELD HIM. An aggressive jack is not something you need around the place, and if he turns his aggression on a person or an animal that is not yours, you could very well have a lawsuit on your hands.

Also, please don't breed him. There are so many miniature donkeys in the world right now that wind up at auctions and thrown in someone's back field with poor care, we don't need any more of them. Once he is gelded and his testosterone levels have had a chance to go down, you will likely find him a MUCH more pleasant animal to be around. 

Many donkeys don't like dogs, but this jack is on the super-aggressive scale where donkeys are considered. I would NOT breed a jack like this, ever.


----------



## TessaMay

First, get him gelded, then think about getting another donk to keep him company. Make sure whatever you get is a full adult and at least his size and let them get to know each other through a fence for a good month before you attempt to turn them out together. 

You've got a young, frustrated donkey on your hands. Getting him gelded and a donkey companion will likely help - donkeys really do much better with a companion of their own kind. YOu will also have to be very careful introducing any new animals to him. He obviously has a high guard drive, which is not unusual for donkeys. If he doesn't know an animal and thinks it should be allowed in his pasture, then he will do his best to kill it.


----------



## Golden Horse

Yes to gelding, no to breeding for all the reasons Mulefeather mentioned, there are to many mini donks out there. I bought my girl privately, but she got dropped off when the old owner was on the way to the local auction, with a couple of weaned foals on board....


----------



## rescuemom

Thank you all for the advice. I've seen now how many places have mini donkeys for adoption and if I decide to get another, I'll definitely be going the path of adoption. 

If I decide to get Bennett a friend once he's been gelded, what would make a good companion? Would he be better with a full sized donkey versus another mini? Would a jenny or another john/gelding be best?


----------



## Mulefeather

rescuemom said:


> If I decide to get Bennett a friend once he's been gelded, what would make a good companion? Would he be better with a full sized donkey versus another mini? Would a jenny or another john/gelding be best?


Another mini would be a great companion for him, but if you want a standard-sized donkey that would work too. Another gelding would probably work well, as having a similarly-sized playmate with a similar drive to play and roughhouse would be great exercise and stimulation for them both.


----------



## 4HHORSEMOM

Donkeys are herd animals, and he will be miserable if he has to be alone for very long. Please do find him a companion.

As for the unwanted mini donkeys, does anyone know of a mini donkey rescue in Florida? I am considering getting a second mini as a pasture mate for my donkey. He is currently with two horses, but I think he would be happier with a friend closer to his own size. And there's plenty of pasture. When we got him we had a small Paso Fina mare that he spent most of this time with, but we wound up giving her away to someone who had more time to ride. 

Most of the animals I have were rescues (cats, dogs, horses) and when I decide to add to the "herd" I want to consider rescues first.


----------



## Mulefeather

Horsemom, try Peaceful Valley Donkey Rescue. There might be horse rescues with donkeys closer to you, but PVDR has a satellite location in Clermont, FL. They may even be able to direct you to other rescues or large animal rescue groups who may be a bit more local.

PVDR Locations


----------

